# Cosworth to Offer Nissan GT-R Crate Motor



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

According to a short product teaser released by Nissan tuning resource GT-RR, renowned engine builder Cosworth is currently developing a Nissan GT-R crate motor. The teaser clearly draws the connection without naming names, stating that the crate motor will come from the same company known for building F1 engines, Nissan GT-R race engines and for working with Aston Martin on its One-77 supercar. And the single connection between those three things is Cosworth.

The engine is question is rumored to be a new version of the 3.8-liter twin-turbo motor currently offered in the GT-R, but with new turbos and significantly more output.

We'll be sure to stay on top of this and Cosworth isn't likely to disappoint.

More: *Cosworth to Offer Nissan GT-R Crate Motor* on AutoGuide.com


----------

